# Our new puppy - the cause of total fatigue :)



## pewe (Apr 4, 2017)

He's 10 weeks old now and he is a SpingerDoodle or a Sproodle or even a Spoodle - depending on who you talk to.




























We do need some guidance on dealing with him - but more of that in threads in the appropriates section.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness he is scrumptious! 

He is so cute! Welcome to the forum


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

What a little cutie - look forward to hearing and seeing more of him in dog chat and training.


----------



## dogfox (Mar 22, 2017)

He is cute good luck with training, this is poppy our new member springerdoor x working cocker 13 weeks.


----------



## FatherOfFlo (Jul 11, 2017)

Lovely dog


----------

